# Hermann Sewerin Leak detector?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone know anything about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermann-Sew...ultDomain_0&hash=item27c68abf60#ht_1409wt_696


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The new aquaphone 100 is great, I don't know about this older version.


----------

